# I think about Popsicle a lot



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi there

Am I going mad?
On our 2nd go at icsi I got pregnant, we are so blessed to have baby Charlotte. 1 year old on 1st Aug.
I was a very low responder and we ended up with only one embryo for freezing. (5days old)

I think about Popsicle at leased 3 times a week and talk to friends about it. We're paid up storage wise til Jan 2012 so dh wants us to try O natural until xmas I the hope that we get pg    i'm not holding out much hope. 

I know the chances of it defrosting ok is so so slim and that I shouldn't think about it to much but what happens if I do fall pg then what do we do with Pop, I feel we have to give it a chance. Dh thinks i'm silly talking about it as if its more than just a few cells but I do care about it.

Am i   

Best wishes to all
Fire Opal


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, I know exactly how you feel, I dont think you are crazy at all, there is no reason why popsicle couldnt thaw as well as other embryos so you never know


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers for your reply


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

your welcome, hope your ok


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Fire opal
Firstly congratulations on your little girl, shes a cutie  .  I too know how you feel, we have 7 snow babies and I have already had the discussion with DH that I can't just leave them there, it just doesn't seem right.  I'm so glad you totally get where I'm coming from as my DH gave the same response as yours, men eh  .
My plan is that at some point we will try as I don't want any regrets later that we didn't....
  whatever you decide  take care suexxx


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Hi Fire Opal,


I just wanted to say know exactly how you feel, we are so blessed with our twins but have 4 snow babies and there is just o way I could not try again even though we are struggling a bit financially and my health did take a battering carrying the twins, I just could not live with myself if we didn't have a go, take care and hoe it all works out for you as you want, and don't feel silly I too think about ours at least once a week, if not more.


Mo


x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello all

Thanks so much for all your posts. 
Well another month has pasted and another AF    Grrrrrrrrrrrr 
Had a little chat to hubby and told him how i'm feeling about popsicle, he's staring to come round to the idea of using Pop. 

I've borrowed a clearblue ov testing machine and going to track the next to months and then give pop a go when i know when i'm ovulating. prob nov      

Got to now remember what i can do to help it stick (pineapple juice, brazil nuts etc ) 
Any info would be helpful

FO x


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Im so pleased for you, yes brazil nuts and also full fat milk every day.  I really hope it works out ok for you xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Well it's been a while but we should be waking up popsicle this week.
My ov machine has 2 blocks so will either ov tmw or tues. Which worries me a bit as can't remember how many days after ov they put them back on. my clinic say they don't do FET on a weekend   

Will give them a call tmw. Sat here with a warm wheat bag on my tummy    my lining is doing ok.

Hope ya all doing ok

Fo


----------



## Nonny3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Fire Opal. Firstly, I hope your ET has gone well. Really hope you get a BFP. Secondly, I don't think you're at all crazy to have thought about your little Popsicle so much and to want to give it a chance even though you have your little girl(who looks like a complete sweetie by the way). We too are blessed to have our little boy from our first attempt, but I couldn't not use our two little frozen ones as I would love to have a brother or Sister for Frederick. We're hoping to have an FET starting either next month or Jan. And how is this for crazy - every time me and DH drive past our clinic, we wave to the embryos! So we're pretty  too! I think it is completely natural to think of them as more than a ball of cells, but more for the potential of what they could be. 
Nonny x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi there Smudge52, Sue74, Mo80 and Nonny3. Hope ya doing ok  

Thanks for all your posts, here's my update. Popsicle defrosted really well. Had worked out in my head what i would say when they rang to tell me we'd lost it but to my shock it was good news. Its a happy 5 day old blastocyst.

So went to the clinic at 2pm and in it went, very strange being back in the room where lots happened 2 years ago. It's a bit different this time round as there's no laying on the sofa relaxing when you have a toddler. So just hoping pop hangs on in there.   

Fo


----------



## Nonny3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed for you that little Pop hangs on in there. I hope your little one lets you have a little relaxation while you wait to see how Popsicle has done. Lots of luck. 
Nonny


----------

